# New Oris BC3 Sportsman and Advanced and Artix



## Chris Hohne (May 1, 2005)

I had not looked at the Oris website in a while and I decided to take a look and see if there are any updates.

Wow - I see the new BC3 Advanced and Sportman and then I see the new Artix (at least I had not seen these yet).

I have seen the new divers, the RAID chrono, some of the Williams themed watches, but not the 2 new BC3's and the Artix. I remember seeing the blackened BC3 a while back, but never heard anything more.

Check out the Oris website and let me know what you think of these new models.

Chris


----------



## rnp614 (Jan 8, 2007)

Chris Hohne said:


> I had not looked at the Oris website in a while and I decided to take a look and see if there are any updates.
> 
> Wow - I see the new BC3 Advanced and Sportman and then I see the new Artix (at least I had not seen these yet).
> 
> ...


Love the advanced!


----------



## jporos (Sep 16, 2007)

*Artix Complication*

Does anyone have any live photos?


----------



## fleiger (Mar 2, 2010)

I noticed that the original BC3 & BC3+ had 20mm wide rubber straps with stainless steel folding clasps.

The current model's lug width is wider at 22mm. It just got me wondering how come Oris changed to the tang&buckle for the rubber straps on the new BC3 2010, instead of using a folding clasp.

Any comments of ideas on why is this so?

It just feels like it's a step backwards...


----------



## matateduh (Jun 10, 2010)

I really like the Artix Complication but I'm still hoping that Oris will release black dial version ...


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi all, I'm a new Oris owner today .
So I think I will do my part for this sub-forum by providing some live pics. (they do not belong to me or do i own a BC3)

Advanced:

















Sportsman

















I was pondering over the BC3 Sportsman or the F1 Skeleton Engine. I decided the latter as the BC3 probably define the word "Simplicity' a little overboard. ;-)


----------



## matateduh (Jun 10, 2010)

congrats on your new ORIS, wear it in good health... pics please.. 

since artix complication doesn't come in black.. Ive been thinking about BC4 Small Second Pointer Day.. the one with arabic numerals, black dial and leather strap.. (and it's less expensive too *LOL*)
but there are no ADs in my country, and ORIS official website states that an ORIS purchased via the internet may be a counterfeit...
are ORIS watches sold via Amazon, eBay, and other websites authentic and original? Did any of you have any experience purchasing ORIS via internet? Some URL that surely sells only authentic ORIS?


----------



## Chris Hohne (May 1, 2005)

Please reply via e-mail or PM.

Chris


----------

